

How to Make Robots Seem Less Creepy - T-A
http://online.wsj.com/articles/how-to-make-robots-seem-less-creepy-1401473812

======
shortsightedsid
IMHO, I don't think putting a 'cute' face to robots make them less creepy. In
fact, it's more creepy because the face makes us think of something that looks
like a human but doesn't have "life".

Instead, a better robot is one that is clearly a machine. A robot that makes
coffee is less scary/creepy if it looks like a coffee machine rather than a
humanoid.

Just my 2 cents.

